# spousal visa/life partner visa extension



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi, I am in south africa on relative permit. I want to know
1. If there is any difference between life partner and spouse visa ?
2. Is there any expected change to come in these visa in the future?
3. Can I extend my visa after the 2 years trp.
4. Can I have work permit (not work endorsement) with trp?
5. Can I register a company and have business endorsement? 
6. If I apply for work permit, is there problem if the company is new, small and non tex paying?
7. What is the estimated time for work/ business endorsement in home affairs.

Looking for answers.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> 1. If there is any difference between life partner and spouse visa ?


Yes. Life partners are not married and spouses are married. Both apply for a Relative's Visa.



> 2. Is there any expected change to come in these visa in the future?


Yes, but no-one knows for sure what they will be. We can only assume based on the proposed regulations.



> 3. Can I extend my visa after the 2 years trp.


Yes, provided you are still int he relationship.



> 4. Can I have work permit (not work endorsement) with trp?


On a Relative's Visa you cannot work. So no.



> 5. Can I register a company and have business endorsement?


Yes.



> 6. If I apply for work permit, is there problem if the company is new, small and non tex paying?


Any company in the world that doesn't pay tax will cause problems for all their employees. But size and age of company doesn't matter.



> 7. What is the estimated time for work/ business endorsement in home affairs.


Impossible to say. Could be 3 months, could be 9 months.


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

I am in south africa from November 2013. I want to have business endorsement. What I know till now is that. 
1) I cannot have business endorsement on the relative permit even if it states to live with spouse. So I have to put a new full application with police Clarence from both countries, birth certificate, medical and radiological report, business registration , sars . And the documents id and marriage certificate. 

What I want to be clearify that
2) according to new rules, will they renew my permit even if 2 years of cohibition is not complete. Its about 9 months . 
3) we got married in January 2012. But we are living together from November 2013. Will home afair will count the time of marriage or time of cohibition? Both for trp and pr. 

I want to ask you legalman if u can help me filling the documents and requirements. How much it will charge me?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

@amirshehzad - When you are married and have an unabridged marriage certificate, the time you've lived together is not important.

About your request - PM or email me for details on pricing, etc.


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

we got married in Pakistan, we got the marriage certificate from there, and we went to marriage section in home affairs and she said we got married abroad and no need to get married again, but she added our marriage in their data. and we can check the status of my wife as married now, when we check it by the sms. and we asked her if we need any kind of certificate she said no. so what is unabridged certificate?


----------

